# Comp Calls



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey guys, I've been blowing in compition now for a few years duck and goose, duck has been going good but seems like this year I was always in the middle to bottom of the standings in goose. I did quite abit better the previous year I was blowing a different call. This year I blew a Money Maker and after about 5 different guts and tons of new reeds I just decided it is not the call for me, I just can't seem to get totally comfortable with it. I love my little Man but not the Money Maker. Its proble all in my head :-? SO I am in the market for a new comp call, so looking for imfo. on some of the smaller call makers man there's alot of them these days. I've heard mixed reports on the triple crown anyone got one? (thats the only one I have'nt tried of the big names)


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

ive heard the triple crown is a great call. realstic goosey and the reeds arent shaved so it isnt over the top loud or scratchy. has a great low end. the showtime is a call that was made for competition. they have sound files. they're nice


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i personally wasnt a big fan of the triple crown, i would go with the acrylic Grounds super mag, i have blown many many calls and i personally think this one is the best by far!!!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

STAGE FRIGHT

Heartland Custom Calls.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

try a Foiles Showtime


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Consider a GK Comp Killer or just stick with a Pro Super mag, maybe get it in hedge for a little softer tone.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Well I tried out a Triple Crown and a Stage Fright yesterday, both very nice calls, I think I liked the Triple Crown a little more, if I was look'en for a hunting call I would go with Stage Fright required less air. Triple Crown had very good range. Not a big fan of Foiles in general met him (Jeff) more then once and he rubbed me the wrong way. Anyway did'nt buy one yet any other suggestions? So far I'm leaning toward the TC.


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

i met him(jeff) too in a cabelas. He walked by me and said something along the lines as-- thats right, the best ones better be on top behind glass as I was trying his calls out - i musta sounded bad on it since he yelled to me to try the money maker (not even his brand) and whaled on a 20 dollar call that put me to shame.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

He signed my high plains honker for me when i bought it. He seemed pretty nice, shook my hand, told me he'd sell me any shirt I wanted for half price if I traded in the Grounds shirt I had on, heh, I told him no deal.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd say the SHOWTIME, Jeff seems like a good guy to me--


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

Duck R-N-T MVP and Goose Kelly Powers Triple Crown is the way to go


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i met jeff foiles when he was in fargo at scheels. i asked him if he could give me some tips cause i was just getting started calling and he sat down w/ me for like a half hour or so and gave me a personal lesson on calling. i've heard others before this thread say he was a jerk, but he was a real nice guy to me. he said if i bought the showtime i was looking at he'd give me a free shirt, hat, and laynard w/ that.

as to competition calls pro super mag's got a few titles and the triple crown is the matching guts that kelly powers won the world on.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

nickwesterholm said:


> i met jeff foiles when he was in fargo at scheels. i asked him if he could give me some tips cause i was just getting started calling and he sat down w/ me for like a half hour or so and gave me a personal lesson on calling. i've heard others before this thread say he was a jerk, but he was a real nice guy to me. he said if i bought the showtime i was looking at he'd give me a free shirt, hat, and laynard w/ that.
> 
> Were you wearin a Foiles shirt? Same thing happened to my buddy but he was wearin a Zink shirt and Jeff blew him off... we tested our theory and went back the next day with a Foiles shirt on.....Jeff treated us just like he did Nick and gave him a private lesson


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i was right out of the field. i had on my camo shirt w/ a DU logo and some filson tin pants. i don't remember what kind of hat i was wearing but who knows. yea i watched him offer to buy a guys avery shirt. off his back and replace it w/ a final approach


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Thats funny because if it would have been a year earlier, he would have tried to replace the FA shirt with an Avery one. I'm not blaimin him for anything though, that's his job.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> i personally wasnt a big fan of the triple crown, i would go with the acrylic Grounds super mag, i have blown many many calls and i personally think this one is the best by far!!!


rock on fellow camo swirl brother! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Showtime all the way


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Get any good call, groove out the guts and you will be set.


----------

